# Speaking of paperwork......



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

We moved out here in July. Actually, the kids and I came out in July, Hubby has been here since nov 06. The company paid movers to come and get our stuff, lots of stuff, pack it up and transport. I didn't have to do the packing, and they took everything!!!! so, as I'm unpacking, I'm finding all the old paperwork from 2003, 2004, ...... What do I really need to keep??? I know to keep taxes, sales documents, but do I need to keep last years insurance explanation of benefits statements? I really want to scale down all the clutter. And how do you store the stuff you keep? 

Tilly


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

I really need to go through my paperwork and do some sorting. I keep only the current stuff - current insurance papers, about 6 months worth of medical claims, etc. If it's a done deal and everyone seems happy (on minor things), I toss it.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

For tax purposes, you need to keep statements from 7 years back. I store all this in copy paper boxes in the attic. Each box are labeled with the year written on all 4 sides plus the cover.


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Tilly - I also keep my tax returns, with related receipts for seven years. (And actually posted a question about this last week! lol). Utility bills, pay stubs, insurance (car) statements and policies get tossed (burned) every year. I keep bank statements in a binder and purge every two years. Plus, we also do most of our banking online and can print out reports for info we need, as well. Owner's manuals for appliances, large purchases, furniture, etc. I keep, with the original receipt stapled to the manual - and keep as long as we have the purchase. Medical, dental, animal health records, mortgage stuff, and investment stuff are kept and never tossed. As well as all the personal info - death certs, wills, deeds, etc. Some keep more, some less, but this is just what works for me! 

I just combined DH's files and mine together into one *large* plastic file box. Everything is foldered with tabs, and easy to see. It makes it a piece of cake to do bill payment and any filing on a weekly basis, and I keep the box in the closet in our "office" - the extra bedroom. There's also a long term "overflow" box for older paperwork, and I keep it in the same closet on a shelf. 

Now, it did take me a couple of weeks to finally get everything square, but it has cut way down on the paper clutter and piling up issue I've always had!


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for the responses!! I nearly bawled when I finally sat down with my five big moving boxes full of paperwork..... I started a great bonfire this morning!!! I also found one of those portable files, have no idea where it came from, but using it sounds like a wonderful idea. My mother always had a true 'office' to do her paperwork in, with file cabinets galore, and I don't, so I had no idea what to do. 


Tilly


----------

